# Slotborders - HO Scale Skid Aprons - Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Here's a new review of the Slotborders Skid Aprons and retaining walls. This guy makes a really nice product that fills a notch we all have looked for with our slot tracks.

-Paul

Slotborders - Review


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What's the material, Paul? Some sort of composition board, or plastic with fiber inclusions?

-- D


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

HDF- High Density Fiber Board. Very dense, compressed wood product.
-Paul


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Were can we buy them?

Link?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My apologies guys. I post these reviews on several sites and some of them get grumpy if I put contact info in the review. Here's how to get in touch with SlotBorders

www.SlotBorders.com

email:
[email protected]


----------

